# Palm OS cubing apps



## andreccantin (May 6, 2011)

I was just wondering if anyone has made / knows of / uses any Palm OS cube related apps.
Timers, scramblers, whatever.

In case anyone's wondering, my Palm is a PalmOne Zire 72s running Palm OS 5.2.8.


----------



## danthecuber (May 6, 2011)

andreccantin said:


> my Palm is a PalmOne Zire 72s running Palm OS 5.2.8.


 
That's pretty ancient stuff.


----------



## blue7777100 (May 14, 2011)

so excited to see this thread but let down when nothing was on it  sombody should make at least a timer for palm OS


----------



## andreccantin (May 15, 2011)

I agree. I've done quite a bit of research (in my opinion, someone tell me if I missed something obvious) and there's absolutely nothing cubing related for Palm OS. If I ever decide to try to make something, even if it turns out being only semi-functional, I'll make sure to post it here. I'll probably be able to boast having made the only cubing application for the Palm... which is kinda sad when you think about it.

EDIT: by "absolutely nothing", I mean no .prc files. I have the IBM java VM, but it dosen't work quite as well as I would like. Having a prc would probably be much more efficient anyway, since it would have more direct access to ressources.

EDIT2:
Does anyone have a java midlet for PTimer? That might be nice on the IBM java VM on the Palm...


----------

